# Kylin RTA check atomizer error



## manutd1999 (16/8/17)

Hi all,

A "new kylin problem" one that does not relate to leaking.
I purchased my kylin rta 2 weeks ago and it is an amazing tank in terms of flavour compared to the griffin 25(top airflow version) I have. It has been working very nicely apart from a little condensation leak not until I decided to change the coils today and after putting in the new coils and tried testing the resistance it said "check atomizer". Tightened the screws holding the coils and cleaned the 510 connectors on both the tank and mod, tightened the 510 pin also to no avail. Tried the kylin in another mod and getting the same response. Anybody who has experienced such issues and hopefully has a fix for it as I love this tank will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kev mac (17/8/17)

manutd1999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> A "new kylin problem" one that does not relate to leaking.
> I purchased my kylin rta 2 weeks ago and it is an amazing tank in terms of flavour compared to the griffin 25(top airflow version) I have. It has been working very nicely apart from a little condensation leak not until I decided to change the coils today and after putting in the new coils and tried testing the resistance it said "check atomizer". Tightened the screws holding the coils and cleaned the 510 connectors on both the tank and mod, tightened the 510 pin also to no avail. Tried the kylin in another mod and getting the same response. Anybody who has experienced such issues and hopefully has a fix for it as I love this tank will be greatly appreciated.


I had a similar problem with my Petri 24mm.Unless the coils and deck are aligned properly with the air holes I get Atty message and no go.I have never seen or built a Kylin so I'm unfamiliar but maybe it's similar. I'm sure the many Kylin lovers will be of more help.


----------



## sonic_the_hedgeh (8/9/17)

I had that problem with my cleito tank and my kronos tank. Also this problem I had with both .2 ohm and .4 ohm coils. 

Most times I just have to clean the 510 pin and tank connection. 

If that isn't it this worked for me:

Remove atomizer from tank.
Place atomizer under warm running water for a few minutes.

Then blow through it after to remove water. Reinstall atomizer and ensure it is properly primed before use. 

I filled the tank and let it sit for 15 minutes then tried a couple low wattage vapes, then went to the usual 20 watts and works great. Ensure you blow through the atomizer afterwards. I think it can be from a partial blockage. 

Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------

